

INTP programmers: what do you think of test-driven development? - baccheion

Also, what strategies&#x2F;approaches have you noticed work well for you?
======
mannykannot
Because tests are concrete things, writing them before turning to the design
and implementation of the code forces developers to think in detail about what
the requirements are, and makes it harder (though still possible) to gloss
over any difficult or obscure issues. It does not, however, show you how those
tests (requirements) can be satisfied - that requires thinking about
algorithms. This may not be much of an issue when you are making incremental
changes to an existing system, but it becomes more significant as the size,
scope and novelty of the work increases, and especially when it is technically
challenging, as in the case of concurrency or security, and when high
performance and/or reliability matter.

